# CMG Help code 51726



## bill2doc (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi All, 

Trying to code the following:
51726, 51729, 51797, 51784, 51741, 51798 - 51726 is getting bundled with 51729 but I thought for sure these code were update to be different services.... 

Does 51729 really include the complex Cystometrogram 51726 ?  We are performing both the Complex Cystometrogram 51726 with voiding pressure studies 51729

Can anyone enlighten me please on these codes

Thank you!


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Sep 21, 2010)

I just got back about the same thing from our Biller.
She wants to know the following.

51726 is getting bundled into 51729

When i read the Description of each
51729 Complex Cystometrogram
51729 Complex Cystometrogram w/voiding pressure study & Urethral pressure profile study , Any Technique

And i'm wondering why they would use both?

I did not do the Origianl Coding or Claim on this , and i'm unsure about any of this, 
I'm new to Urogyn.


----------



## cmcgarry (Sep 22, 2010)

51729 is a complex cystometrogram with voiding pressure studies and urethral pressure profile studies.  You should not bill a 51726 with this, as it is a complex cystometrogram and is part of 51729.  The denials are correct.  Here are the lay descriptions of the urodynamic studies:

A cystometrogram (a graphic record of urinary bladder pressure at different volumes) is used to distinguish bladder outlet obstruction from other voiding dysfunctions. For a simple cystometrogram (51725), the physician inserts a pressure catheter into the bladder and connects it to a manometer line filled with fluid to measure pressure and flow in the lower urinary tract. For a complex cystometrogram (51726), the physician typically uses a transurethral catheter to fill the bladder with water or gas while simultaneously obtaining rectal pressure. As the bladder is being filled, intravesical pressure is measured by a microtip transducer or fluid-filled catheter attached to the transducer. Code 51727 reports a complex cystometrogram performed in conjunction with a study for measuring urethral pressure. In one technique, the bladder is filled with fluid and the catheter withdrawn into the urethra while bladder sensations and volume are recorded. Urethral pressure changes are recorded as the patient follows specific instructions (Valsalva maneuver, cough). For voiding pressure studies performed in conjunction with a complex cystometrogram (51728), a transducer is placed into the bladder and the bladder is filled with fluid. The patient is instructed to attempt to void upon the feeling of bladder fullness, and recordings are taken of bladder sensation and volume at specific times. Report 51729 if complex cystometrogram is combined with both voiding pressure studies and urethral pressure profile studies.  (Ingenix Coder's Desk Reference, 2010)

Hope this helps.


----------



## bill2doc (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you Cindy for your reply.  This helps VERY MUCH!


----------

